# Array ohne Schleife kopieren



## Lifmor (6. Juni 2005)

Hab ein bischen gegoogelt    und herausgefunden, dass man seit Visual Basic 6 ein Array auch ohne Schleife (sprich jeden Wert einzel kopieren) kopieren kann.
Nun leider hab ich nirgends gefunden wie das geht. 
Hab bereits mit

```
arraycopy = array
```
versucht.
Funktioniert aber leider nicht.

Wär flott wenn einer Bescheid wüsste.

Lif


----------



## Orakel (6. Juni 2005)

Hmmmm,

bist Du Dir da wirklich sicher, dass arraycopy ein Bestandteil von VB ist.

Also ich kenn's nur von Java.

Gruß
ein sich wunderndes Orakel


----------



## Lifmor (6. Juni 2005)

ist kein Bestandteil von VB
arraycopy ist nur das zweite Array
könnte auch so heissen


```
array2 = array1
```

MFG LIF


----------



## MAN (6. Juni 2005)

Ich glaube das liegt ganz einfach daran, dass du die Arrays falsch deklarierst!

Probiers mal mit folgendem:


```
Dim array1(0 To 9) As String
Dim array2() As String

array2 = array1
```

So sollte es funktionieren!

mfG,
MAN


----------



## Lifmor (6. Juni 2005)

Hat hingehauen. Dankeschön

Liegt also daran dass ich beim 2. Array die Felderanzahl schon vorgegeben habe?
also

```
Dim array2(11,11) as Datentyp
```


----------



## MAN (6. Juni 2005)

Ja, ganz genau! Wenn du die Größe schon vordeklarierst kommt sofort ein Syntaxfehler.

Du kannst natürlich auch genauso gut zweidimensionale Array "kopieren", oder auch ein dynamisches Array, wo du die Größe des zu kopierenden Arrays ebenfalls nicht festlegst.


----------

